# Memory Lane Summer meet



## detroitbike (Jul 27, 2017)

Who's attending ML swap and what are you bringing?
  I'm looking for Schwinn Stingray 2's in Blue and silver,
    Green with Yellow version and Red with Yellow as pictured.
      Prefer Coaster brake versions.


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jul 28, 2017)

detroitbike said:


> Who's attending ML swap and what are you bringing?
> I'm looking for Schwinn Stingray 2's in Blue and silver,
> Green with Yellow version and Red with Yellow as pictured.
> Prefer Coaster brake versions.
> ...



When is it ??? Thanks 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 28, 2017)

August 10, 11 and 12. I'll be there...always great weather!!


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jul 28, 2017)

Flat Tire said:


> August 10, 11 and 12. I'll be there...always great weather!!



Ok Thanks 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 3, 2017)

Any Schwinn stick shift fastbacks coming ?


----------



## KevinM (Aug 3, 2017)

I will be there representing Texas.


----------



## johnboy (Aug 4, 2017)

a friend and fellow "bike nut" and i will be there friday from michigan. we always go home with a lot of stuff from the swap meet and from the memory lane store. the weather forecast sounds real nice. can't wait !


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2017)

I wish I could make all three MLC shows, Portland, T-town etc... but Spring MLC/AA is the one for me. V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 6, 2017)

I had a couple friends cancel so I'm undecided now, I'm selling out and have a lot of good stuff , also selling my original paint 1934 first year Huffman. If any other Cabers are going post it soon so I can make up my mind,  because the 11th is my Birthday and I may head to the Carolinas! Lol


----------



## UncleRemus (Aug 7, 2017)

I live near by so I'll be stopping in for a visit Thurs , Fri , and perhaps Sat Morning . I have three 28" Wood Steel Clad Rims two are laced with hubs , one is not . All have petrified tire's on them . Also have an Excelsior 28" Mens Frame w/ Crank Circa 1910-20 that I'll have in the trunk , not sure what other odds'n ends I have . I don't have enough stuff to set up . If your interested in it I'll be around , if you don't know me , just ask some of the regulars they all know me .


----------



## partsguy (Aug 7, 2017)

I will not be attending this one, every weekend in August is booked up for me. Every single day.


----------



## crazyhawk (Aug 7, 2017)

Love memory lane's spring and fall swaps.  The summer swap has a much smaller,  quieter feel for sure.


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 7, 2017)

Got some calls from friends in Michigan, etc who say they're coming so I'll be there. Bringing some nice pre war accessories!
If any wants to know who Uncle Remus is I can point him out, or you can stop at the Post Office and look thru there posters, ha!


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm in for Friday.  Prewar Rules!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm going to sit this one out and be a the fall show


----------



## TheFizzer (Aug 28, 2017)

Anyone know what the dates are for 2018?  I'm in Florida & want to plan the trip


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2017)

TheFizzer said:


> Anyone know what the dates are for 2018?  I'm in Florida & want to plan the trip




If you are going to make the drive you need to attend the Spring meet which should be the last week of April and do Ann Arbor as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## TheFizzer (Aug 28, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> If you are going to make the drive you need to attend the Spring meet which should be the last week of April and do Ann Arbor as well. V/r Shawn



I plan on flying but have family close by in Ohio that can ship down to me what I buy.  I will be there the last week in April then


----------

